# Lusting after a TT



## Ozyboyross (Aug 2, 2010)

Morning all,

Im Ross, from Norwich.

Ive not owned or driven a TT but I've always wanted one! Im currently in a stage one bmw 330D which is rapid but a bit sensible.

when the time comes I'm hoping to finally get a TT, not sure of mk1 or mk2 or which engine yet but I have a while to wait and work that out!

Just here to look at the lovely cars and help with my future purchase.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ross, Welcome to the TTF.
Ask any question in the MK1 section, as you know that's what you really want. :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  you know you want the best TT the limited edition mk1 quattro Sport


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Perhaps a *Red* 225 :lol: :lol:  [smiley=argue.gif] 








Hoggy.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I have always loved the TT from its first generation then the mk2 came out and not long after this appeared on the u tube. 




Now I have the 3.2 but no supercharger as yet. May well end up with an RS in the future though but my lust to fit a turbo or supercharger is still strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozyboyross (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers for the warm welcome!

the mk1 did spark my love affair and a tidy one is still a very pretty car imo!

Im not sure a 3.2 would suit me tbh, as although the noise is fantastic its not hugely tuneable.

Im currently running around 300hp and 600nm of torque in my 330D so maybe a 2.0 turbo will suit me better.

as for mk1 or mk2 I feel like I prefer the outside of the mk1 but the inside of the mk2 lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ozyboyross said:


> Cheers for the warm welcome!
> 
> the mk1 did spark my love affair and a tidy one is still a very pretty car imo!
> 
> ...


I find the quality of the interior of the mk1 much better than the mk2


----------



## Ozyboyross (Aug 2, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Ozyboyross said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the warm welcome!
> ...


Ive not had a good poke around both to be honest I'm only going on photos on for sale adverts!

I need to go drive a few and see which I prefer, I don't think ill be doing anything till summer time unless a bargain came along!


----------



## MeGaMaN (Nov 11, 2018)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  you know you want the dest TT the limited edition mk1 quattro Sport


Beautiful car that Yellow


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MeGaMaN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  you know you want the dest TT the limited edition mk1 quattro Sport
> ...


Cheers


----------

